# BITS problems (WSUS)



## memon_boys

Hi All,

When i try to download any update i m facing this kind of error, so please help me out.

*Content file download failed. Reason: The server does not support the necessary HTTP protocol. Background Intelligent Transfer Service (BITS) requires that the server support the Range protocol header.
Source File: /msdownload/update/software/crup/2009/12/windowsxp-kb955759-x86-enu_32f91e0ecc35b55f6c9e51ad360b2adee1f74049.exe Destination File: d:\WSUS\WsusContent\49\32F91E0ECC35B55F6C9E51AD360B2ADEE1F74049.exe.*

Waiting for reply.

Regards
Knowledge Bank


----------



## parvez9988

Hi memon,try this link might Help u.Fingers crossed.....

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc708426(WS.10).aspx


----------



## memon_boys

As Salam Malekum Parvez Bhai

Many thanks parvez u have resolved my problem.


Please keep this gud work going.

Allah Hafiz


----------

